# vg30et



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

is the 300zx t an inline 6?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

lol um no it's a V-6. Haven't you ever looked at your engine?


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i know it has 6 cylinders but is it inline. i dont really know much about engines i just started really getting into this stuff.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

No it is a V6.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

1
2
3
4
5
6

I-6

1 4
2 5
3 6
V-6


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks a lot man i was just curious because i heard the 200zr's were inline 6. whats the difference between I-6 and V6.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> thanks a lot man i was just curious because i heard the 200zr's were inline 6. whats the difference between I-6 and V6.


About a whole liter for the 200ZR , and it also has a totally different engine , the RB20DET. Google that , and also the VG30ET and you'll see the striking differences.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

look at how I set up my numbers up there and that's how the pistons are. Inlines have the piston all in a straight line. A V-6 has 3 pistons on each bank that go down to a crankshaft and form a V


----------

